# Fertility Friends 2007 Get Together in March!



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Fertility Friends "Stratford Upon Avon" get together

WHEN :  
30TH MARCH TO 1ST APRIL 2007

WHO :
ADMIN & MODS ARE MEETING AND WOULD LOVE FF MEMBERS TO JOIN US 

WHERE : 
Due to limited space at Riverside, The admins and mods are spreading over two hotels. Any members wishing to join us are advised that Premier Inn still has rooms available.

WHAT : 
The Saturday meal will be held here : http://www.stratford-upon-avon.co.uk/riverside.htm 
Spaces are limited to 100. It is estimated that the meal will cost £22 per person for the evening..

HOW : 
We suggest booking into the Premier Travel Inn - just a short drive from where the meal is being held.

http://www.premiertravelinn.com/pti/hotelInformation.do?hotelId=24094

A small group of admins have checked out the hotel and it has some very nice facilities. Please feel free to ask Jeanette, SueMJ or Debs about the hotel. Its approximately 3 miles away from Riverside.

To book your rooms you will need to contact them directly (see link above). The money for the meal will be collected by FF and we will let you know costs of the meal in advance when we have a clearer idea of numbers attending.

We do hope that you will consider joining us on the weekend (for chat, giggles and plenty of eating/drinking too much) but If you cannot stay for the whole weekend then please consider coming for the Saturday Meal - its well worth it!!!

Please note that babies/toddlers will be present.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Also please IM a member of the admin team to let us know that you have booked!


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

All booked  I have also IM'd Suzie too


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

*Come on anyone else want to join us?

BOOKED*


Mel, Tony & Jessica 
Jo & Paul 
Kim, Paul & Joe 
Jax, Mark & Francesca 
Sue & Iestyn 
Debs 
Olive 
Amanda, Ian & Millie 
Jeannette, Alexandra & Molly
Jayne, Sam, Jack & Ben 
Shezza, Nay & Zak
Tashja, Paul, Nathan & Mogan
Looby lou, DH & Katie
MandyB1971 & Steve
Mrs Redcap & Leigh 
Dizzi & DH
Fidget & DH 
ShelleBelle
 2 nights 
2 nights 
2 nights 
2 nights 
2 nights 
2 nights 
2 nights 
2 nights

2 nights 
2 nights

3 nights
2 nights
2 nights
1 night

meal
meal
meal 
meal
meal
meal
meal
meal

meal
meal

meal

meal
meal


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Tashja, Paul, Nathan & Mogan.

We are booked in to the Premier Travel Inn, Evesham.

Please can we be added for the meal.

T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Me and Leigh are also booked into the travel inn in Evesham From the Friday till Monday.

Can you add us for the meal too. 

Can't wait to see you all  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

KIm, can you put us all for the meal too chuck  

MWAH!! 

BTW we are staying 2 nights (Fri & Sat) at the Premier Inn Evesham too! 

Love

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Shezza 

Does this Mean Nay will be doing an impromptu gig for all the ladies staying at Evesham !!!  

Ohhhhhh so excited about the GT !!!

T xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Mr Shez 

xx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Olive(Suzie) said:


> Mr Shez
> 
> xx


Trust you Suzie


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

God help the Travel Inn when we get there   They're not gonna know whats hit them.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mel I'm not on your list 



Dizzi squirrel said:


> I got the last room!
> 
> Sorry guys!
> 
> ~Dizzi~


please add Dizzi & DH for 2 nights

ps
Just realised is it because Ive not PM'd you


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohh we arent on the list either   can you put is down for two nights and meal me and DH of course  

I didnt realise when we booked that we had to pm you, thought it was taken from the thread in the mod section sorry


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

come on get booking


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

*Come on anyone else want to join us?

BOOKED*


Mel, Tony & Jessica 
Jo & Paul 
Kim, Paul & Joe 
Jax, Mark & Francesca 
Sue & Iestyn 
Debs 
Olive 
Amanda, Ian & Millie 
Jeannette, Alexandra & Molly
Jayne, Sam, Jack & Ben 
Shezza, Nay & Zak
Tashja, Paul, Nathan & Mogan
Looby lou, DH & Katie
MandyB1971 & Steve
Mrs Redcap & Leigh 
Dizzi & DH
Fidget & DH
ShelleBelle 
 2 nights 
2 nights 
2 nights 
2 nights 
2 nights 
2 nights 
2 nights 
2 nights

2 nights 
2 nights

3 nights
2 nights
2 nights
1 night

meal
meal
meal 
meal
meal
meal
meal
meal

meal
meal

meal

meal
meal


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I am sure Wibbly wobbly weeble promised to come too!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Well I PM'd her the other day about it and she didn't answer the question so guess she's wibbly wobbling her way around it again!!!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Is she now!! Well she can travel with me!  Cant you weebs!!!

xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

I am seriously considering this. Does your offer still stand Olive? 

L xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Leanne of course the offer still stands!! just send me a text or something if you want to come 

Will be lovely to see you and the boys   Dont worry there will be lots of people to help out 

xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just to let you all know its...........................

75 Days until the meet up!! 
     ​
75 days is also
6,480,000 seconds 
108,000 minutes 
1800 hours 
10 weeks (rounded down)​
 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

75 days?? You got me all excited now lol


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Come on who else is going to join us ?


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

OK OK I've done it

I am booked at Prem Travel Inn for Sat night only
I will be on my own (still might convince DH, so I booked for 2 in the room just in case ) so a meal for one so far please

Shelley Xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Brilliant girls - really looking forward to see you all.

Mel
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fab Shellebell   you will be just fine!



If anyone wants to borrow my plant to hide behind you are more than welcome! 

x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Can I borrow it  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeh - coz you're such a shrinking violet aint ya Debs!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Fidget said:


> Can I borrow it
> 
> Debs
> xxxxxxxxxx


 you are joking arent you Debs?


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohh you are all very mean   

I havent met that many of you before and this is a BIG meet up..... Essex wasnt that big now was itand it was dark


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I aint mean  and you certainly don't need no plant! 



Fidget said:


> I havent met that many of you before and this is a BIG meet up


Now that makes me feel so much more confident about whether or not I should venture over there - NOT!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ach Aweeze we can hold each others hands   or sit quietly in the corner behind the plant sipping slippery nipples    
Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee come


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

aweeze said:


> I aint mean  and you certainly don't need no plant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to come. Your a moderator - its the law.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

He he he he he he


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Fidget said:


> Ach Aweeze we can hold each others hands  or sit quietly in the corner behind the plant sipping slippery nipples
> Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee come


I think you mean giggling in the corner behind the plant nervously necking back slippery nipples   



Tony said:


> You have to come. Your a moderator - its the law.


 OMG - the law? Tony I think you may want to review that until you know whether I would be consuming alcohol or not as I have a tendancy to cause widescale bedlam particularly when I wander off and the police sniffer dogs and helicopter are sent to find me (yes that has happened - well they stopped the helicopter before it left the ground ) - friends and family are used to keeping me on a toddler wriststrap but amongst new people I can't guarantee my actions! 

In all seriousness I would like to come - just need to work out whether I can afford to stay over and I also don't feel that I can make a decision until I know the outcome of this cycle .


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Can we be added for the meal please
~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fidget said:


> Can I borrow it
> 
> Debs
> xxxxxxxxxx


ummm nope!! you dont need it  



Fidget said:


> or sit quietly in the corner behind the plant sipping slippery nipples
> Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee come


<note to self! dont allow debs to buy me slippery nipples again!  >


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

<weebs sits in corner saying nothing about slippery nipples.......or apple sourz......or the new tropical sourz.......or even cherry sourz> 

   

<smirks> yeah Debs, your soooooooo shy & quiet, aint ya!!!!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhh Cheery sourz yum sounds nice..............


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

so weebs you booked to come then?

x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Errrrrr the train was late.......the cheques in the post.........my alarm broke..........I missed the bus. 

Gaffs is cheery sourz better than cherry sourz then,


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhh ya cheeky monkey!!

yer it makes you feel much happier


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

get booking


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dh says he can't get the time off and neither can my best mate (back up plan)  
I am going to ask her again tonight, but if she really cant then I dont know what to do 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Dizzi 

Share with shellebell!! she is looking to share with someone and you are both chitters 

xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Looks like I may have found someone to look after the creatures, so I might be able to come after all. Just need a roomy now.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dh doesnt want me to go now (got friend to say yes for the Sat (and would happily share with shellebelle)
as we have a lot on in april so money will be tight, 
its my birthday that weekend then we are away camping for 3 nights with friends the weekend after, then we are of to gretna green on our wedding anniversary
as I am matron of honor for my friend who's getting married there on the 21st
and then the main party is the weekend after, so I am really   
I won't be cancling the room till friday at the earliest just in case there is some way of swinging this - I have the time off   

~Dizzi~


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

weeble said:


> Looks like I may have found someone to look after the creatures, so I might be able to come after all. Just need a roomy now.


Steps back in amazement!!!!!

Hope your not teasing us Weeble?

Kimx x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

weebs you better be telling the truth!!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

And why do you need a roomy? Are'nt you bringing FF with you?

Kimx x  x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Woohooooooooooooo Weebs    

I dont think FF would cope with us all Kim, bless him his shy


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Hee Hee, he can barely cope with me. 

FF & his brother have agreed to look after the creatures, although neither of them have agreed to clean the litter tray, so may have to place one or two extra ones around the place. Yuck, imagine coming home with a hangover to several full trays.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

i thought we were gonna be roomies


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi   You've got to come!  Hope you can find a way to make it hun. 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Jayne
Seems I can make Saturday as my friend is going to come with me 
We mentioned it in front of DH Saturday night and he was OK (using emotional tactics here )
so I am going to ring the hotel and alter my booking slightly  I will be able to

~Dizzi~


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

me and dh are thinking about coming however....I am (in real life) quite shy...find it quite nerve wracking, not knowing many people and meeting lots of people all at once.... 
is there still rooms available or is it all fully booked now? 
MrsH


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Mrs H,

I don't think there's any rooms at the Riverside at the moment - however, as with any event, there are always some that will drop out nearer the time, so you can keep an eye out for any cancellations, however the Premier travel inn isn't far away and plenty of peeps will be staying there.  (I've stayed in a good few Premier Travel Inns over the last few months and they are so comfortable!).

As for being nervous - that is a perfectly normal reaction, however, there will be a good number of first timers at the meet and it's the initial walking in that can be the worst for anyone - but you will find that everyone is so friendly and once you're there, you will have a great time.

Hope you do decide to come.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mrs H 
You will really enjoy going to your first meet! 
so what are you waiting for get booking  

Seriously there are quite a few members who have never been before going this time 
and whats scary about a meal and a raffle 

 My booking is changed - Tigger07 & I are sharing a double bed  
as all the z-beds are in use!  

~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Wooohooo MrsH so glad you're coming can't wait to meet you! 

I'm so glad you're still coming Dizzi...I was gutted when you said you may not be able to.  

Don't worry MrsH about meeting people...as SueMJ said it's natural to be nervous. But you'll be fine hun...We don't bite  

ooooh I'm even more excited now    

Vicki x


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I have to wait and see what dh says, I dont wanna come alone otherwise I will be a wreck, or I will be the person sat in there room drinking vino, then coming to the meal drunk as a skunk lmao!    
will speak to him this fine evening...and maybe book tomorrow   
MrsH XX


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

***update***
I have spoken to DH, he has said yeah that sounds good, think it is the idea that he can speak to some men about our IF who understand perhaps...!
We are booked in at the hotel now for two nights and we will be coming to the meal also!
How exciting and nerve wracking!
MrsH X


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hoorayyyyyyyyy Hope, 

Are you at the Travel Inn? Thats where me and my DH are.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

MRShope2007 said:


> otherwise I will be a wreck, or I will be the person sat in there room drinking vino, then coming to the meal drunk as a skunk lmao!
> 
> MrsH XX


trust me you will be amongst friends then hey Bossman, Jama ?


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

yeah we are the travel inn.
its going to be so much fun WOOHOO!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhh Party  so glad your coming Mrs H 



Olive(Suzie) said:


> MRShope2007 said:
> 
> 
> > otherwise I will be a wreck, or I will be the person sat in there room drinking vino, then coming to the meal drunk as a skunk lmao!
> ...


Hmmmm Suzie you taking just water then eh?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fidget said:


> Hmmmm Suzie you taking just water then eh?


As always little







I am

x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - That's fantastic   Although I'm now a bit   because I'm afraid I'm going to be the one who's dropping out   

Afraid we're going to have to cancel coming to this meet due to finances.  Broke the news to dh over the weekend about how much this would cost and it's just too much at the moment for us to add to an already over stretched credit card.  We're only having a week in Tenby for our family hols this year, and this is a freebie really as it's a caravan belonging to a relative, so only need spending money.  To spend a couple of hundred pound plus on a weekend away, really is going to push us at the moment.  Sad to not be able to meet up with you all, but hopefully next time we can come  

I have a room booked at the hotel which I've not cancelled yet, so if someone wants to tie in the cancellation with a booking, then I'd be happy to try and sort something out   

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh Jayne       

   

I understand I really do - start saving for the next one   pleaseeeeeeeeeeee

~Dizzi~


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Just how many of us are staying at the Travel Inn?
Do we have a 'shedule' of meeting up during the Sat daytime?

Can you tell that the nearer this is getting, the more nervous I am getting     
It's only cause I am coming on my own  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Shellebell don't you worry I am coming on my own   You will soon spot people ! you usually hear us first  

There will be people around on sat do dont worry 

xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Shellebell said:


> Just how many of us are staying at the Travel Inn?
> Do we have a 'shedule' of meeting up during the Sat daytime?
> 
> Can you tell that the nearer this is getting, the more nervous I am getting
> ...


We're at the travel inn sweety...we're hoping to get there about 2pm on the friday.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Am going to ask cos its getting closer and I am hols soon so need to get organised, but whats the dress code for the meal??

Birdie have you sorted out rooms hunni?

Ohh getting excited now   

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fidget said:


> Am going to ask cos its getting closer and I am hols soon so need to get organised, but whats the dress code for the meal??
> 
> Debs
> xxxxxxxxxxxx


Trust you  worrying about what she is wearing  

I am guessing it is same as always. Anything goes , within reason that is 

xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for covering the dress code coz I was wondering too  

Didn't wanna turn up in a party frock if everyone is wearing jeans...or turn up in jeans if everyone is wearing a party frock...But Leigh's got his party frock out ready    

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Olive(Suzie) said:


> Fidget said:
> 
> 
> > Am going to ask cos its getting closer and I am hols soon so need to get organised, but whats the dress code for the meal??
> ...


Cheeky minx!!

wasnt just me wondering


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just to let you all know its...........................

*47 Days until the meet up!! 
     

or
4,060,800 seconds 
67,680 minutes 
1128 hours 
6 weeks (rounded down)
*​
 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Well, I just cancelled my room at the hotel where Admin are staying at 10.30 am, and had arranged for another FF member to have it, but when she called 5 mins after the man said he wouldn't allow a booking for 1 night   The person in question can't stay for 2, so sadly the room is now cancelled and empty.  Hopefully someone else can snap it up before someone not from FF does.  

Have a lovely meet everyone   Those of you that going will have a great time I'm sure   

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awwww how mean is that   You'd think they'd want the business.

Never mind I'm sure it'll get taken by another FF  

Pity you won't be there Jayne...Even though I don't know you very well it would have been nice to meet you  

Take care

Vicki x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks Vicki.  Would've been good to meet you too.  Maybe next time  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne thats strange as they let me change my booking from 2 nights to one  I spoke to a woman 
did she book it under the Reid party 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

No, she spoke to a man.  He knew she was calling to book for the room I cancelled, as I said I had someone else who wanted the room and he took her name, etc. so knew it was Reid.  Think he's probably expecting that someone else will take the room for 2 nights and just being a bit mean   Never heard of a hotel that wouldn't take a booking for 1 night before  

Jayne x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Come join us 

xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Well Dh has said i can come no probs so just waiting on the BIRD to say yay for sure and we will be booking in aswell we both have alot on at the mo but as soon as we r 100% i will ring and book us in.
I cant wait i must say
lol
Lou xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Great it will be lovely to see you both 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Woohooooooooo Lou  

Sure I saw the bird post here that she was coming.......


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Im so excited, however we have booked for two nights what are we going to do for two days?, there is the meal which will be the sat night but what about all the rest of the time what we going to do? 
MrsH X


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

We're gonna have a look round Stratford Friday/Saturday daytime. Apparently it's beautiful place with lots of things to see.

I do have a suggestion though on the Friday evening we could all meet up at a pub somewhere. Say the Riverside hotel crew come over to us at the travel inn (there's usually a pub on travel inn premises) or us travel inners go to the hotel   and would be a perfect way to break the ice before the meal on saturday. It shouldn't be too bad in taxi's if people share the fare.

I dunno whether if admin have an itinerary already but just thought I'd put a suggestion in.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

DH has said he will babysit that night so I can take off with the girls on the Friday  

Vicki - how do you fancy a Greys Marathon on the Friday 

T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Sounds good to me  

hmm..Lets see shopping list...

Big bucket of popcorn and snacky stuff

3 litre bottle of coke or whatever you fancy...

My Grey's Anatomy season 3 DVD's  

Oh and something to watch them on  

Or do we just go the pub?


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

I know what i'll be doing Sat day............RECOVERING FROM FRIDAYS HANGOVER!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll bring a supply of Resolve or Alka Seltzer shall I weeble?


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Weebs I will bring the HWB and the blankies for you


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

<giggles>


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I am now wondering how Acorn is going to cope with all this


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Can you all confirm with me via IM who is coming and who can no longer come - we need to to give the hotel numbers (for the meal also  ) and maybe some of you staying at the travel inn might get a room at the main hotel - we have booked the whole hotel out and i dont think he is going to be a happy chappy if we dont use it all up 

Tony will ring today to confirm how many rooms are spare at the main hotel.

Mel
x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*38 Days until the meet up!! 
     

or
3,283,200 seconds 
54,720 minutes 
912 hours 
5 weeks (rounded down)
*​
 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok I am deffo coming so now all I need to know is who am I sharing with and whos going to be brave and book it for me?

Kermie are you still 100% and shall we have a three way share?



Fidget said:


> I am now wondering how Acorn is going to cope with all this


Ooooooh Acorn......hellooooooooo (gets lippy out)


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I so KNEW you were gonna say that  

yippeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Yep am 100% give me the weekend and i will call and see what rooms are left ?? who is the 3 way share with 
Lou xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lou if you look here......... there are rooms available in the main hotel now  not much staggering distance from the bar  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85849.0

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Dunno who the third person is, just thought we might pick up some waif or stray from somewhere, then we could get the room in the hotel with the three beds. 

If that fails we could look for a cute bellboy


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi All,

I've just managed to reserve a room at the Riverside! A whole double room to myself!
I'm a FF Meet Up virgin, so please treat me gently!!  I'll be coming alone, unless I can persuade DH!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

You'll be fine Tamsin...you'll be well looked after


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Awwwww thanks Vicki...I'm really starting to look forward to it now....!!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

tamsin you will be just fine  stick with me I am the quiet one 

COME ON PEEPS ! THERE MUST BE MORE OF YOU WANTING TO COME!!!

xx

p.s yey weebs is coming <note to self no slippery nipple drinking>


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I think delusional is more the word Olive   I bet you're as quiet as a sonic boom!

Vicki x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

MrsRedcap said:


> I bet you're as quiet as a sonic boom!
> 
> Vicki x


I don't know how you get that impression


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

They usually say the quiet ones are the worst.

Vicki x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Tamsin ~ I am coming on my own as well, i have booked a double at the travel Inn on the hope that DH might come..... but it might be easier if he didn't as I would only wory about him, he doesn't reallly like meeting new people in these kind of large gatherings. 

Shelley Xx

Ps keep away from Suzie, I have heard she can be a trouble maker


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*32 Days until the meet up!! 
     

or
2,764,800 seconds 
46,080 minutes 
768 hours 
4 weeks (rounded down)
*​
 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi 

Are day visitors welcome?

Can't stay the night, bit short on funds and think it would be too early to have our first overnight stop with the baby.

DH is away that weekend and thought a day trip to Stafford on the Saturday would be just the thing.  Give me a chance to meet up with some FF buddies in person.

Cindy


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Cindy,

The meet is in Stratford upon Avon in Warwickshire not Stafford hun.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Oops, that's a typo, I knew it was Stratford but obviously my sleep deprived mushy brain wasn't capable of typing the word out and just put in the best one I knew that started with ST.   

Thanks for pointing out the error Vicki, I was aware of the location but it's not too bad a drive for us.

Cindy


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Cindy 

People do their own thing on the sat normally and their are usually some of us around at different times of the day  You are most welcome 

xx

p.s and a chance to hold that gorgeous new addition of yours would be fab


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

OMG just been checking out train times and cost and stuff, and if we were to get train it would cost over £250!!!!!!!!!  How can that be

Looks like we will be dragging our old rust bucket up the A1!!  Journey by car from our house is approx 3 1/2 hours, but by traing 4 and 3/4 hours with 2 changes!!

Cant quite believe we are coming - I am sooooooooooooo shy and nervous and to be honest Baz is even more shy and tongue tied than I am   Please be gentle with us  

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

is that a super saver tracy?


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Think so Tony, it was an open ended return, standard seats with Virgin - dont you think it sounds way too expensive?
Maybe I did something wrong!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Tracey - if it helps for you to get the train to either Birmingham International or Coventry then I could possibly pick you up if that helps.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

What rip off Tracy  

Just as long as ya rust bucket gets you from A to B and you get there  

LOve

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Debs thanks so much, how lovely of you to offer    I checked out Darlington - Birmingham International and it would still cost £102 each!  One Way!!!

Looks like the rust bucket is in for a long journey!!!!!!  

Hey, do you think it might be cheaper to fly?  Where is the nearest airport to the Meet?  Anyone know?  My geography is terribe   

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

It'll be quicker and cheaper taking the car Tracy. Leave early in the morning and take a steady drive.

We're driving down from Scotland on the Thursday and staying in my mum's in Liverpool overnight and carrying on to Stratford on the Friday.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Tracey

My uncle travels down from dundee with vigin .....£30 return

Jxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Tracy - where are you comming from and travelling to 

I wouldn't mind having a look for you to see if I get the same ££ as you did - £250 sounds really expensive !!!

T xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Blimey Jeanette that's cheap   I have tried every "cheap ticket" site I can find and I cant get it to less than £200 for our journey!!!!  Who does your Uncle use?  Or is he bezzy mates with Richard Branson?


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Tashja - we are coming from Darlington, County Durham and it would going to Evesham?  I am presuming a station at Evesham cos it seemed to work on the GNER and VIRGIN websites

Luv
T
x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

noooo..and for £5.00 more he went first class!!

where are you travelling from and too..lets see who comes up with best price!!!

jxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I have it to £77.50 so far . . .


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

**Tashja** said:


> I have it to £77.50 so far . . .


How the buggery did you manage that  What am I doing wrong? Is that return or one way? One person or two?

<note to self - get some tips on ticket booking before making a fool of yourself next time >


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I cant tell  if it is for 1 or 2 people  I asked it for 2 !!!

The site isn't very easy !!

T xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

miss TC I was advised that getting the ticket at the station rather than the "net2 works out cheaper too - station to station 

I never go to london on the train as I always get the same as you "silly prices" !!!

~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

The cheapest I've found is £155 for the two of you.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok the cheapest is £155 return for 2 adults

I just spent ages on the phone to a very nice indian man   

T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Only thing about the cheap tickets online is you'd have to book tomorrow at that price or tonight.


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

£136 for the 2 of you return to stratford upon avon


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Well done Dee 

Vicki x


----------



## Redcap (Oct 26, 2006)

Miss TC

Another option is hiring a car. I've just had a quick look for you, and you can get one from Northallerton.
From Friday afternoon till Monday morning, a Fiesta with unlimited mileage will cost you £81. This is with SIXT.
Fuel on top of that should be round about £20 there and back.

Hope this helps

Leigh


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hey Cindy, hope you do come on the Saturday - would be fab to finally meet you and your littluns!  

Tracey - where are you travelling too and from for those prices?

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning  

Thanks so much everyone for trying to get cheaper alternatives for us    You are all sooooooo great!!!!

Unfortunately, we cant afford £136 as well as the cost of the hotel etc - saving as much as possible at the mo to put towards next tx in April/May, so I think we will just drag the old rust bucket down the A1    We will just take it slowly and Baz is quite good with mechanics so he will make sure the car is roadworthy enough before we set off - at a push we can borrow my Dad's car  

Thanks once again      

Love
Tracy
xxxxxxx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

peeps,

After much deliberation, soul searching, racking our brains and trying to figure out how to afford it, we have come to the conclusion that we can't afford to go to the March meet after all    

We will defo try to get to the next one for sure but as you will imagine, a lot of our money at the mo is being spent on things for 'Wiggy'  

Gutted though  

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awww Shezza what a shame


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Shezza can a be really cheeky if u were staying at the riverside have u cancelled your room yet 

Was looking forward to meeting the raining quiz champ aswell 
lol
lou xx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Hiya Lou,

We were booked at the Travel lodge anyway and I cancelled this afternoon!! Sorry hunny  

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Hello not sure who to tell, 
but my Angel, Miss TC told me about the get together and as I can't wait to meet her

We're going

Ahhhhhhh Tracy yipheeeeeeee honey   

So who ever I need to tell, can you put my DH and myself down for 2 nights at the travel inn
and could we also book in for the meal please.
let me know who to pay for the meal

Thanks
Maria Christina xxxx

Tracy can you believe it honey    
Will be nice to meet some others as well


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)




----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Has anyone got an up to date list of who's coming


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Well that is me n weeble booked in at riverside thanx kim   
guess we will be having the meal aswell.
So i guess we need to be added to the list      
lol
Lou n Weeble xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Here you go Tracy

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82190.msg1109929#msg1109929


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

It's handy that there's 8 of us at the travel inn, it means we can share two cabs back from the hotel after the meal.  

Vicki x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I counted 13 Mrs R ?

Kimx  x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

13?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

ooops you're right Kim...I missed of Tashja and crew  

What a pillock I am


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

RE cabs between Travel Lodge & Meal  - Is it worth getting some quotes for taxi firms in the area?

Does anyone know the area really well, or have I just landed myself with a job   

Shelley xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

The distance between the travel inn and the Riverside is about 3 miles(had a look on AA!) if cabs are shared then it should be peanuts for us all.

Vicki x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

MrsRedcap said:


> ooops you're right Kim...I missed of Tashja and crew


CHARMING !!!!

T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Sawwy Tashja  <grovels big stylie>


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

*** accepts apology but makes note on Chritmas Card List  ***



T xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*20 Days until the meet up!! 
     
or
1,728,000 seconds 
28,800 minutes 
480 hours 
2 weeks (rounded down)

*​
 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## kamusDH (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just wanting to know if there is anything happening pre-meal.

My wife & I (sounds very royal but were not) will be in Birmingham over the Friday night and heading home on the Saturday, I suggested we 'pop' in to see the FF family on our way past.  May not stay for meal(but this could change) and will not be staying for a night (will have already been away from home for 3 nights).

I was wanting to know what 'things' were planned or what time it was all happening ??

Hope to hear soon

KamusDH


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*KamusDH* we're going to be there Friday and will be about Sat, would love to meet up

Am not sure as yet about what else is happening on the day, but someone here will

MC


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

There is a chat tomorrow night on what's happening over the weekend from 5.30-7pm


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for that Mrs Rednap
where will the chat be ? 

love MC xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

it'll either be in the lounge or the snug Maria Christina!


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Which one has a bar ha ha ha


----------



## kamusDH (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for that MC & MrsRedcap

Must set alarm and try to be online to join chat, maybe catch you there

KamusDH


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

We are in the Garden room for the stratford chat

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## kamusDH (Jan 3, 2007)

OOOPPSSSSSS ! ! !

Forgot to set alam and missed the chat.

On the bright side I was in the gargen doing some weeding and enjoying the last of the sunshine.

Hope to see some of the most useful information soon.

KamusDH


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

KamusDH, don't worry, Deb said she's going to put everything up on this thread, so you won't miss out

Hope you had a nice day in the garden,









on the Sat, which I think was the day you'd be passing through, we'll be there 
and as you've managed to get my DH to finally join, I'm quite happy to give you his mobile number, 
so at least you've got a contact, we'll only go for a stroll, so will be quite close, 
and can come back to the travel Lodge and meet up, if you want.

The menu hasn't been finalized yet, but Deb's is going to post that here, 
I think the meal on the Sat was 7.30
there is going to be a raffle and they are looking for raffle prizes

As you can tell, I wasn't paying a lot of attention, I was laughing to much  

Take care
MC


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tell me Cleg why your not comming . . . . .


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*14 Days until the meet up!! 
     
or
1,209,600 seconds 
20,160 minutes 
336 hours 
2 weeks

*​
 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I can't bear it anymore - I was kidding myself that I would be ok missing this one BUT I WON'T

So.......................................................... COUNT US IN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

All booked at the Travel Inn for Sat night


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

YIPPEEEEEEEEE

Jen I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOo EXCITEDDD

I get cuddles from the Girls nah nah nah  
     ​


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I was just about to send you an PM !!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I just got mail


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

woohoo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am soooo chuffed to be coming   

Can you tell


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Jennifer...are you going to bring a garlic bread with ya? 

Vicki x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Woohoo you are coming too !  Excellent - I must have a look at the booking list and see who else is coming 


I had yummy garlic bread today at our fav Italian restaurant


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

WOO HOOOO  thats great news   

Those gorgeous girls were tucked up in your belly last time i saw you  You will have to fight me for first cuddle 

x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Brilliant news girls - see you all REAL sooooooooon

Mel
x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

oohhhhhhhhhh 

How exciting is this       

xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hey Jennifer   Really pleased you found a way to go after all   You will have a great time  

Have a lovely meet everyone.  Sad to not be joining you, but looking forward to hearing all about it and seeing some pics when you return   Have told Dh that we are definitely coming to the next one no matter what! 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

We will miss you Jayne 

So looking forward to meeting everyone, and I must try and get round a bit further this time  

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Ohhhhh look out Stratford! Gayn and I are now roomies !!!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

OMG my head is starting to hurt already


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Olive(Suzie) said:


> Ohhhhh look out Stratford! Gayn and I are now roomies !!!!


And katie and i are next door


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Wooooohoooooo!!!!! fruit loop fest here we come   

Vicki x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Looby lou said:


> Olive(Suzie) said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhh look out Stratford! Gayn and I are now roomies !!!!
> ...


Errmm Which hotel are you in


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Riverside  

x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

OOOh cleg - I just saw your profile pic and I'm loving the bag over the head for the meet idea. 

Just wondered if they do all over body ones too as I could do with one - don't mind my feet being visible!!!  

Was excited but getting nervous now - what have I done? 

Well at least I'm gonna be with the sane crowd at the Travel Inn and not the Fruit Loops at the Riverside


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

aweeze said:


> Well at least I'm gonna be with the sane crowd at the Travel Inn and not the Fruit Loops at the Riverside


Moi ??


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Errr...hunny you're in the Travel Inn with the resident fruit loop...ME!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

MrsRedcap said:


> Errr...hunny you're in the Travel Inn with the resident fruit loop...ME!


Oh Yeh! - course


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

and me so ha ha ha ha


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

It seems all the sane folk r in riverside then and the major fruit loops are not


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

*Hope Riverside don't kick us out Suzie

*


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

SO DO I


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah well.. if When ya's get kicked out...don't come crying to bunk in with us lot at the travel inn

I don't share bathrooms!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Not sure who is going to have the 'loopiest' time - Riverside or the Travel Inn  
I guess we do have to travel back to the Travel Inn in our drunken state    

The taxi drivers are gonna love us !?!?!?!?!?!?  

PS I might have a double bed to myself, BUT IT STAYS THAT WAY IF YOU GET CHUCKED OUT !!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Not sure who we are next to in the Riverside.......... good job the whole hotel is booked out to us eh   whats the betting the travel in isnt full of FF'ers and they end up getting chucked out


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

At least the Riverside owner knows  bossman so knows what he is like


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

hmmmmm thats all well and good, but he falls asleep in the lounge doesnt he? I remember seeing a pic somewhere    unlike the rest of us who are up still partying to god knows what time


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

He fells asleep but has pavlova and beer all over him


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

maybe we should all club together and get him a pelican bib??


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ahhhhhhh Aweeze

I am at Travel Inn too !!!!!!!

Can't wait too meet you Hun.

Tx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Dont know what you mean about those of us at Riverside??!   Apart from Suzie stroking the walls and hiding behind plants what could be wrong with us??!  

Axx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Urm me weebs and Louf (AKA Kermie) hmmmm the slippery nipple crowd  will be there along with Suzie and Gayn........ think it will be a handful........ hope you can cope Amanda


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

**Tashja** said:


> Ahhhhhhh Aweeze
> 
> I am at Travel Inn too !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Aw that's nice - same back at ya!



Fidget said:


> Urm me weebs and Louf (AKA Kermie) hmmmm the slippery nipple crowd


   - how left out do I feel? I was once a slippery nipple girl!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

You'll have yr very own slippery nipples soon enough young lady   

 you are still a slippery nipple girl and will be a full on member again in the future, now your just on OJ though


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

MandyB1971 said:


> Apart from Suzie stroking the walls and hiding behind plants what could be wrong with us??!
> 
> Axx


OI !!! It is all lies I tell you!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Anyone have any info on whats for munch on the menu for the meal?  

Vicki x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

MrsRedcap said:


> Anyone have any info on whats for munch on the menu for the meal?
> 
> Vicki x


What do you care? I thought you were going out for a kebab!  

By the way - does anyone know what happened to the info from the chat about the meet - coz I couldn't make it that night and it would be good to know what's happening! I can get there anytime on Saturday but no point if there'll be no-one around! (Course most will be nursing hangovers no doubt! )


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll troff me dinner and go for a kebab later on


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Lou* I am arriving Saturday hun - staying at the riverside tho . .

I missed the chat too, please can we have a copy of the minutes (or a repeat chat session)
Not Long now - I dont know what to wear. . .

Talking of Clothes my mate (Tigger07) is comming with me,
and we are having to share a dbl bed for the first time ever! 
and we were looking at Pjs in M&S today when she said 
" I like the spagetti strap ones but I cant wear one on that saturday"

So I says why   

She looks down at her ample clevage and I "got it" . . . . . . .

Boobs fall out of silly little tops when your sleeping 

Night All
x x x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi guys,

We are still waiting for the hotel to confirm Saturdays menu and then we wil post it all up.

Just to give you an idea though - heres some bits that might help:

Friday - I will be at Riverside from about 3pm. So for anyone who might already be there - the bar and reception area is one and the same so I will plonk my bones down there and look out for friends  or someone hiding behind a plant maybe?  If anyone is nervous about coming into the hotel on their own then I dont mind giving you my mobile number and meeting you in the carpark  We will arrange something similar for TL too 

The pub at the travelodge was unable to reserve us a table on the Friday night so what we plan to do is the Riverside lot will head up to TL on Friday and we will have dinner there - no fixed time - but if we are all early enough then we can try and sit together as best as we can.

Saturday is your time to do as you please. A few of us will be based down at Riverside to welcome anyone travelling on the Saturday and I will be posting up some places of interest that you might like to visit. So if anyone just fancies staying about for a natter you are more than welcome or if you prefer to venture out thats fine. If its nice then theres a lively decking area to sit by the river.

Saturday evening - I need to give you menu details and costs but as I say that is still awaiting confirmation from the hotel. We will need to pay for dinner on the Saturday so may have to ask you for your dinner money  Im not sure if RS guests can add it to their bill - again I can confirm that later.

If it helps anyone I can pick people up from TL and bring them down in my car - save you on a taxi both ways (wont offer to take you back as might have had a drinkie or two )

There will be a group picture on the Saturday evening before dinner - those of you who would prefer not to be in it (as it will get posted on here for all to see ) can just enjoy a drinkie at the bar  also - if there is anyone who does not want their picture posted on here please let an Admin know so that we can ensure none are put on. There will also be a children and baby group photo too.

We will also be arranging a mini quiz before dinner (either suzie or jax or both) will entertain you 

There will be name badges which will be given out - it helps immensly if people do wear them as we wont be calling everyone by the wrong name 

The raffle will be held after dinner. After dinner its usually just drinks and chat really (some people will bring cd's and we can play them as background music)

All times for photos etc will be given once the hotel have confirmed the dinner details 

For those with bubs - this may help:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,11663.0.html

Cant think of anything else - but if you think of something I havent covered then just shout and im sure we will be able to answer you before we all leave  

Looking forward to it!

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

By the way - if you fancy another chat session - I can do one this Sunday evening?

Just let me know  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

its getting so close woohooooooooo


Olive(Suzie) said:


> MandyB1971 said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from Suzie stroking the walls and hiding behind plants what could be wrong with us??!
> ...


Hmmmmmmm that might just cost you young lady!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Debs said:


> or someone hiding behind a plant maybe?
> 
> We will also be arranging a mini quiz before dinner (either suzie or jax or both) will entertain you
> Love
> ...


OI !!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dont forget the draw for "its a knockout" we need to draw the teams who will be plaing each other  can be done just after the raffel prehaps 

Am I right that last year the group photo got missed 

~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Could someone enlighten Dizzi and I on what to wear for the Saturday evening??  

The info you've supplied there Debs is great.   Can I ask as well do the name badges have your username or proper name on them?   It would be good to have your username on so that you can identify folk easily!    We'll be there mid-afternoon on the Friday also.

Axxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Think it's smart/casual mandy. I'm wearing a black dress...you can't go wrong   Leigh is wearing shirt and trousers.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

last year the badges had our real names on! and I had to keep  saying "dizzi" lol so both would be great 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

i was thinking birthday suit but dont want to scare everyone to death !!!!!
Think i will be there mid afternoonish as long as i dont get lost !!!!
lou xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok.. I think to have badges with our usernames on would be good too! 

Axxx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

I get called Shezza anyway so didn't matter to me last year 

I really really wanna come but can't  

No Fair!!

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

we will miss you hun   Start saving for octobers meet 

When we can all meet "wiggy" too 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

hi
about the photo's... might not like to be photographed  me being so quiet and shy


[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]

















































[/move]




Fidget said:


> Urm me weebs and Louf (AKA Kermie) hmmmm the slippery nipple crowd will be there along with Suzie and Gayn........ think it will be a handful........ hope you can cope Amanda


what a thing to say Fidge  we are the * bestest * behaved lot don't ya know!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

As long as you dont get yr bibbles out I may believe ya............

I think I may just have to come on my own......... not sure the OH can cope with it all   plus I get the lobster suite all to meself


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'll be fine!! You've not seen me after a few glasses of vino yet!!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

what a thing to say Fidge  we are the * bestest * behaved lot don't ya know!








[/quote]

Here here, my fellow innocent.


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

weeble said:


> what a thing to say Fidge  we are the * bestest * behaved lot don't ya know!


Here here, my fellow innocent.  
[/quote]

*THANK YOU MY LITTLE SMELLY ONE...
nice to know someone agrees that we are all...sane, normal...quiet...

   *


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh purleeeeeeeeeeeez gayn  

Normal, sane and innocent don't go into the same sentence as far as you're concerned


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

MrsRedcap said:


> Oh purleeeeeeeeeeeez gayn
> 
> Normal, sane and innocent don't go into the same sentence as far as you're concerned


  Am cut to the quick at that comment Vickster!...am going to eat some worms now... 
I am quiet....(when I am asleep)
I am sane ... (modify as appropriate)
I am innocent... (well...I used to be until I started to talking to you!)


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Dont worry - the name badges will have your username on here and your real name too  

Therefore if anyone has put dp,dh or plus one etc can you pm me their name so I can make their badge up  

Thanks

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Debs said:


> Dont worry - the name badges will have your username on here and your real name too


So...what will yours say then? ...
Debs...and erm...no let me think... 





nope...sorry can't think what your real name is


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Its Margaret


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Debs said:


> Its Margaret


Margerita more like


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

and I have got a special one for you - it says:

*Mrs Chaos
I'M A FLOATER*​


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Debs said:


> and I have got a special one for you - it says:
> 
> *Mrs Chaos
> I'M A FLOATER*​


 

Calm down Senorita Margarita!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Floater suits her as she talks a pile of poo sometimes 

Innocent, Normal, Quiet and sane indeed...


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

MrsRedcap said:


> Floater suits her as she talks a pile of poo sometimes


What do you mean sometimes


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

MrsRedcap said:


> Floater suits her as she talks a pile of poo sometimes
> 
> Innocent, Normal, Quiet and sane indeed...


Oi Vickster!   don't think you're sharing any of mine and Suzie's "treats" now! 
Guess we'll have to scoff the ********** and drink the **** ourselves eh Suzie  

   



Debs said:


> MrsRedcap said:
> 
> 
> > Floater suits her as she talks a pile of poo sometimes
> ...


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

erm .... thought you werent stalking me


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Debs said:


> erm .... thought you werent stalking me


BEHIND YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUU Margaret!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

OMG Debs you have a turd stalking you


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

*LOOK OUT FOR THIS STUNNER AT THE MEET*​
*FF's VERY OWN FLOATER*​
*MRS CHAOS*​


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

what a head turner she is gonna be


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Excellent - did you find that pc of her in her gallery


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

MrsRedcap said:


> *LOOK OUT FOR THIS STUNNER AT THE MEET*​
> *FF's VERY OWN FLOATER*​
> *MRS CHAOS*​


*Tony promised me he wouldn't put that on the net!  He said they were for his private collection... pah! That's the last time he fiddles with MY Bibbles I can tell ya!

*


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Just make sure you wear your 'Eau De Toilet Duck' that night...you're gonna be irresistable


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

You lot are completely mad!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Mrs Chaos said:


> Oi Vickster!   don't think you're sharing any of mine and Suzie's "treats" now!
> Guess we'll have to scoff the ********** and drink the **** ourselves eh Suzie


Well except I did offer mandy some  

Tony is naughty like that with pics! Please tell me you didnt give him any more?


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Olive(Suzie) said:


> Tony is naughty like that with pics! Please tell me you didnt give him any more?


I'm too ashamed to admit anything now...


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Well we have all seen you with your scary side !


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Forget warning the hotels...has Tony informed Stratford of the imminant arrivals?
I am growing more and more concerned about this meet, I am quite impressionable, I might leave a raging alcoholic loon <gulp> 
Oh I am already


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

MRShope2007 said:


> Forget warning the hotels...has Tony informed Stratford of the imminant arrivals?
> I am growing more and more concerned about this meet, I am quite impressionable, I might leave a raging alcoholic loon <gulp>
> Oh I am already


You'll be fine hun, most of us are tea-total, especially me, Weebs, Lou, Dizzi, Fidge and Debs


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

shockingly I dont believe you lol!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Me neither Elaine!!!

I'm thinking those mentioned below will probably drink the bar dry.

No doubt a police van will be on stand by


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

course Vicky we will just stand to the side shocked at such outragous behavior with a nice glass of vino in our hand and fully composed of course lol!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Absolutely Elaine!!!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

MrsRedcap said:


> No doubt a police van will be on stand by


Erm That has already been arranged by my Step-Brother-in-law (if you can make sense of that) he works on the dog handling unit in Bedfordshire. He said he would send an internal memo to Stratford Constabulary to warn them of our arrival 

Shelley 
PS Do we have music at this shindig ?


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I think I was nominated to bring CD player 

Other people bringing DECENT music 

NO WESTLIFE !!!! lol 

T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Anybody got an 80's cheesy pop album?


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

yeah my Scott has it playing in the car drives me NUTS!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Someone also said they would bring a kiddy CD so the children can have a boogie !!!

Who said they would do that ?? 

T xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

I've got some mp3s on cds if that would help? 
anyone got a karaoke player?


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I might be able to get hold of one will let u know later on tonight unless someone actaully owns one !!


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Lou F said:


> I might be able to get hold of one will let u know later on tonight unless someone actaully owns one !!


Had we best ask Boss-man if it's ok with the hotel?


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

yeah i guess so i will ask my mate anyway and then see if it is needed.

I lurve kareoke BUT am so cack but after copious amounts of any thing i think i am erm.......... well anyone that can sing really !!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

**Tashja** said:


> Someone also said they would bring a kiddy CD so the children can have a boogie !!!
> 
> Who said they would do that ??
> 
> T xx


It was me


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I have a cheesey CD - Its called "Ultimate Cheese Party" I think   Should I bring it


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Jennifer said:


> I have a cheesey CD - Its called "Ultimate Cheese Party" I think  Should I bring it


*YEAAAAAAAAAAH! GO ON, BE SOMETHING FOR VICKSTER TO LISTEN TO AND GET ALL NOSTALGIC!



 Wuff you weally Vicki-kins!

Gayn
XX*


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Pah!   are you trying to say I'm fossilised?

Cheek!

Vicki x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

What's wrong with Westlife?


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

what's right with westlife    

  sorry ratty !!!!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Louf - I cant believe you said that    Think I might have to redo your badge


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

what will u change it to
Lou F a lady of taste


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

you lot have had me in stitches and Col (there ya go Debs...... Fidge DP, Col AKA Acorn) keeps looking at me like I am mad and we havent even got there yet oh dear  

We have an ultimate 80's cd somewhere if ya want it??

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I cant copy it to here Lou but this might give you an idea of how it will look:

*
LOUF
I LOVE WESTLIFE*​
.... and please believe me when I say this is smaller and tamer than the others I was going to do


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

OOOOOOOOOOPPPPPSSSSSSSS if i blow u      n bubbles will u change your mind     actually being seen in public with anything with WESTLIFE on it may be just too much for me and i dont want to have to pinch Olive's plant


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Not until you declare your love for them   

and just so you know .... I have a hot date at the nec with them tomorrow - so wont have time to amend your badge


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

OMG cant believe i have to do this      u r sooo cruel DEBS    

       ​
*I LOVE eeeerrrrrrr WWWWestlife*​






       ​


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Yes Lou - now thats more like it


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

PLEASE NOTE WHO IS EDITING MY POSTS PLEASE  

that is just not funny u should a have cruel teddy at the side of your name


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I might use that picture for your badge


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

might just make u a badge of my own !!!!!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

​


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

You lot make me laugh - Nite nite my little buddies 

(and little bummies )


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Oh debs u seem to be devlish


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I have changed it to artistic whilst im doing the badges ... hmmmmm maybe I should have left it at devilish    

Can I ask anyone who has a dh or site name but not real name etc on the booking list to let me know what their name is (either on here or by pm) so that I can get your badge ready please.

I could really do with getting these over to the printer this weekend if possible (as its too late next weekend  )

Love

Debs xxx

ps:  did i mention I am going to see westlife tonight    yeeeee haaaaaa


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwww how cute are those teddies.......... when did that happen I have only just noticed them 

Debs
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Debs
I not telling, me and my DH are going to sit in the TI on Friday and watch you all  
with a hidden camera







and sell to the highest bidder ! 
we'll be the couple








and then at the end of the evening, we'll be like you lot







   

*Remember please, us shy first timers, you all seem to know everyone*

So someone please, tells us how it goes, IE

is it awkward for the first 10 mins, and then it's
















What on earth is it's a Knockout, that was some TV show a long time ago, before I was born  

What's on the menu ?

What's the wine list like ??









Does everyone realise that the kids break up Friday too, so the roads maybe busy, 
not having school children, I didn't know ! 

Is there a rough time, everyones getting to the TI on the Friday
Who's going to be giving out badges, and are we going to be sitting in a Main pub wearing
them or because of the children have we got a separate room ?

Is the TI OK with children being in the bar area, has anyone asked, some places round here are really funny, 
and view children with species who have 3 heads







? 
When I went to a Travel Inn before and used the restaurant it was during the day, 
so the children were OK then

Can we please have some more information ??
what's the area like, is there anything to do the next day ??

How many are going now ?

Is there anyone else scared







or is it just me, I can't believe how calm my DH is 
I can't wait to meet Miss TC, my Angel

My DH plays cricket, supports Spurs (someone has to  ) is a computer programmer, will happily get lost in a bar, 
for a game of pool, snooker, darts, cribb, drinking, QUIZZ machine (his favourite) any games machines etc 
he's very good in quizzes, so I'll be with him   just for the quiz
So who's got someone like him ??  for when I'm gassing to Tracy ??

Enjoy Westlife,








Are you seeing them at Wembley ??
I went to see Lionel Richie last night, was brilliant








I was dancing on the ceiling 

Thanks
Maria Christina xxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

What a lot of questions   You will be fine !  Everyone is very friendly and nice   

On the last meet (my first) I didn't know anyone so we stood at the bar looking shiftily around looking for familiar faces from peoples Galleries !  Then I remembered I had Olives mobile number so I sent her a text and we spent the next 10 mins looking for anyone who got out their mobile phone   Luckily it was who I thought as I had spent ages staring at her wondering


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Maria,

Dont worry hun - honestly you will wonder after its all over what you were worrying about   

Mrs Redcap has kindly volunteered to be a contact for anyone at the travel inn - therefore if you want - you can ring her once you are there  and she will get you all sorted out hun.

I know it seems like we all know each other - but honeslty - I havent met alot of the people coming to the meet either.

I will post the places of interest up in a bit.  Myself, Suemj and Jeanette have all been to riverside and had lunch at the travel inn pub and it was fine - excellent menu and prices and its BIG!!!  

The badges dont have FF all over them - they are very discreet - its up to people if they want to wear them on the friday at the pub but its not the law  

As I say - anyone who wants the comfort of ringing mrs redcap so that she can arrange to meet you outside or tell you where she is are more than welcome - same as anyone who is at riverside - you an ring me if you dont want to walk in on your own.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

BOTH 
Thanks *Jennifer*, I do ask lots of questions, 
Am a real worry guts, and thought I'd ask, as maybe others where thinking them ??

I don't really care about the food, but thought it was polite to ask about what the meal was/is on Sat
as long as they don't run out of ice or smirnoff vodka, I'm fine









*Debs* thanks, I think we're brave enough to wing it, we'll just get there 
have a couple for dutch courage








Eat







and wait and see, 
I only have Tracy mobile, I may start to look at people galleries, 
so I've got an idea of faces

See you all next week
It's just I've never ever done anything like this before









I think I've seen pictures of Mrs Redcap, but she has changed her profile now

Love MC xxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

You will find that nobody looks much like their pics anyway


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Bet your girls do though  

Thanks, 
love MC xxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Ok, they do


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*6 Days until the meet up!! 
     
or
518,400 seconds 
8640 minutes 
144 hours
0 weeks

*​
 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

There is now a room at the main hotel if anybody is interested, it is for two nights 

Mel
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Gayn - just rang to check room all ok and you do realise we are sharing a kingsize bed    

xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Debs said:


> ps: did i mention I am going to see westlife tonight   yeeeee haaaaaa


Don't worry Hun - I know a really good Counsellor who can help you get over the trauma

T xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Olive(Suzie) said:


> Gayn - just rang to check room all ok and you do realise we are sharing a kingsize bed
> 
> xx


 I'd best keep off the beans then hun!  oooh don't tell "you-know-who!" OMG! PMPL!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Mrs Chaos said:


> I'd best keep off the beans then hun!  oooh don't tell "you-know-who!" OMG! PMPL!!


I most certainly will not be!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Olive(Suzie) said:


> Gayn - just rang to check room all ok and you do realise we are sharing a kingsize bed
> 
> xx


Erm... shall unpack the sexy nightie and undies and replace with bridget jones knickers, bed sox, pj's and night cap


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

he did say there was a room spare if my "friend" was uncomfortable with it


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

nah we'll be fine hunni 
(Be nice to be in the company of a fellow drunked, we can blame each other for any chaos we cause!)


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

well your name says it all


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Olive(Suzie) said:


> well your name says it all


damn! might go incognito for the weekend...
now... let me think...
Mildred Postelthwaite sounds kinda unassuming doesn't it...
ok... that's decided...
call me Mildred in the hotel  
you can be...
now...let's think...
Elsie Higginbottom!

yep...
all sorted...Mildred and Elsie it is!  

Shhhhh no-one will EVER know it's us Suze!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Not long to go now


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

AAARRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH    
What have I done !?!?!?!?!?!

What time will people be milling around the Travel Inn on Sat?
I am having my hair cut in Luton at 9:30am and will be coming up soon after, should take about 2hrs to drive there from here (well that's what my DH says, I could take about 3  )

Is it best if I get into the Travel Inn and call/text people  Or you will hear me running around the room panicing  

Shelley Xxx


PS My name is Michelle but all my mates call me Shell or Shelley, so you SHOULD be calling me Shell or Shelley (until I tell you otherwise  )

PPS I have loads of kids/adults/70's/80's party CD's, I will bring a selection.


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Shellebell said:


> PS My name is Michelle but all my mates call me Shell or Shelley, so you SHOULD be calling me Shell or Shelley (until I tell you otherwise )


Nope....gonna call ya smelly bum. 

Am a bit worried about the meet now, as havent been feeling very well this last week and AF has gone AWOL. Just you watch, she will appear on Friday morning and I'll end up in hotel room doped up on morphine. Please go a little easy on me if Im not very well, wont ya.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Shelley I've PM'd you hun


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Weebs - we will bring the party to you if need be in your room 

I will call you shellebell  thats what you is known as  

I am leaving after social worker visit at 10am should be around 3.5 hours journey for me. Prob be there around 3 pm   Drew is going away and K is going to respite so free weekend


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

THOSE GOING TO THE MEET

YOU ALL HAVE MAIL


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Olive(Suzie) said:


> THOSE GOING TO THE MEET
> 
> YOU ALL HAVE MAIL


    

*Weebs, I will take care of ya smelly! I plan to remain sober ALL weekend 5 minutes of getting to the hotel...   *


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

It is likely i may be sharing a bed with ya if they dont put an extra one in the room  so i wll make sure u r ok hun u know that.
Lou xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Lou i am pretty sure that you have 2 double beds in your room as when i rang to check mine and Gayns, the nice man said someone called LOU has 2 double beds in their room ! so guessing you are the only lou?


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Whats the betting we all end up pizzled up in one room anyway.  

Hopefully I will be ok as long as I dont throw myself around too much. <note to self....must act like a layyydy and behave> That means *NO slippery nipples.* Ya hear me Cat?

Sooze - Are we going down the A11? If so I will meet you along it somewhere, if not I will drive to yours. 

IM STILL GONNA CALL HER SMELLY BUM!!!!!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwww Birdie you want me to bring a hwb for ya darling?



weeble said:


> That means *NO slippery nipples.* Ya hear me Cat?


   

so its party in birdie and kermies room then  

Ohhhhhhh getting so excited now

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

weebs  - I havent done my route master yet but will asap  

x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Olive(Suzie) said:


> Lou i am pretty sure that you have 2 double beds in your room as when i rang to check mine and Gayns, the nice man said someone called LOU has 2 double beds in their room ! so guessing you are the only lou?


Party at Lou & Weebs then roomie


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya girls

OMG I had a fit at work today. Just realised this is coming... and quick 

Mrs Redcap ~ I hope you got the text OK  It's either that or I have just texted some random nutter  Oooo I just did  

Weebs ~ The party can be brought to you, or we will just take turns in calling you from the meal. BTW Mrs







WHATEVER !?!?!?!?! the abuse I get on here sometimes 

Suzie ~ Just trying to work out a route myself. We should all put something on our cars, if one gets lost we all would  50 cars with orange ribbons driving round in circles


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Susie i am glad u said that as when i called and asked about the rooms i got a french guy i think and his english wasnt great was unsure as to wether we were booked in atall  had visions of sleeping in the carpark 
oh a party in our room even better less walking distance for us to fall over !!! 
I have done about 3 route planners but dont trust them and keep thinking they r lying that it is gonna take me near on 4 hours  oh well i guess i will find out on friday 
lol
lou xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Evening all!
Wow what a lot of posts to catch up on!

I'm another one not done my route planner yet but was planning on leaving around 9.30 so should be there by Lunch time Saturday.
My Mate and I are sharing a double at the main hotel too - weve already worked out what PJs we are wearing so we can avoid a most embarrissing incident!

Anyways If anyone wants my mobile number just PM me as I dont mind meeting peeps!
I am really looking forward to meeting so many new people again, 
Debs I will PM you- as I am not too sure if its too late for badge names 

~Dizzi~
pz Shelle - What a fantastic Idea


> We should all put something on our cars, if one gets lost we all would 50 cars with orange ribbons driving round in circles


A length of orange ribbon tied to the car 
Might do that


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Any ideas on menu's yet?...   I'm leaving Scotland on Thursday.


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

The hotel is confirming in the morning Vicki


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

i believe it is getting finalised in the mornin 

xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Brill..thanks Debs!!!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

*Can anyone who hasnt told me their first name or their partner please pm me asap so that I can do their badge.

Thanks

Love

Debs xxx*


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry Debs I have replied to your PM  

Mrs R Cant wait to meet you!
You & I will have to have a catch up- is tommorow OK 

~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm so looking forward to meeting you too Dizzi. I'm soooooooo excited   

As for tomorrow..I'm up to my eyes getting sorted for this trip...Washing, ironing, packing   and have to clean and tidy the house for the in-laws coming on Good Friday as I don't get back to Scotland until the Thursday.

I'll be around tomorrow evening though  

The one thing I'm not looking forward to on this weekend is everyone leaving on the Sunday   will anyone be around for Sunday Lunch at all before they head for home?

Love

Vicki x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Not sure Vicki as I am planning to be home around 3-4pm (cause its my birthday) as I have people calling in so it depends on how long it takes to get there 

~Dizzi~
ps tommorow evenings fine  I see we only need 5 teams !!!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Blimey - it's really close now isn't it?  Am having a few butterflies  but quite excited too! 

I'm very aware (and envious) that all you lucky peeps that are staying for 2 nights will have got to know each other already on the Friday - I hate missing out on half the fun  

Anyway, for any other Saturday arrivals, (no doubt the friday nighters will still be nursing their hangovers ) I was thinking of getting to the Travel Inn at around lunchtime on Saturday and grabbing a bite to eat. So if anyone wants to meet to break the ice before the Saturday evening, let me know - if you need my mobile no, pm me. If not, if anyone see's the overweight, bearded lady sat on her own in the brewers fayre - that'll be me! 

Lou
XX


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Some of you have replied to my message in great ff style  but can the others pretty please respond 

xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Olive(Suzie) said:


> Some of you have replied to my message in great ff style  but can the others pretty please respond
> 
> xx


Oh man what have we let ourselves in for


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

don't worry hun yours wasnt nearly the naughtiest


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I can imagine Tony's was


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Olive(Suzie) said:


> Some of you have replied to my message in great ff style  but can the others pretty please respond
> 
> xx


Still thinking - Weebs and Fidge already know my best ones!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Pah I cant find a pic of a telephone box


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Fidget said:


> Pah I cant find a pic of a telephone box


 see - I told ya!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I did however find this










and this










and this as the cause of it all


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Listen to this !

We are on Standby to get a room at the Riverside Hotel as it will be easier with the girls than staying at the TI.  The rooms are roughly £50 per person per night.  So, we just got a call saying we could have a room and they want to charge £20 EACH FOR THE GIRLS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What the hell for I don't know !

Is it me or is that unusual and ridiculous ?

Is anyone else being charged for their children ?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I think there was a charge for z beds for the kids but I am sure it wasnt £20!! I would double check

x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I have my own travel cots !!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

All sorted - they called back and are letting us have the room for £100 as previously discussed !


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I have sent my fact thing to Suzie !!!

T xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I have no idea what to put for my interesting/funny fact


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Me Either Jen - Boring arnt I


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Mine is so <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D10%252F10%255F12%255F9%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I struggled too - mine is a bit crappy - but couldn't think of anything ele - lol 

T xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

OH GOD THE PRESSURE


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

HELP
My brain feeds of other peoples Ideas . . . 

~Dizzi~


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh - I now have a spare travel cot I can bring to the TI if this helps anyone. 

T xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Suzie - Think they may have heard about the plant thing  
They have moved my room


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I struggled to think of one that was clean enough that i didnt mind sharing


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

I cant think of anything......HELPPPPPP


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I know a few


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I re- read suzie's pm and tried finishing the sentance 
so Ive done mine!

~Dizzi~


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Fidget said:


> I know a few


Oh eck!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I think i've got one.... ermmmmmmmmmmmm

oh god i don't know if its any good or not 

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mines *poo Jennifer so dont worry if its not rude or silly like the others have implied,
we are after all the sensible ones here at FF. . . .


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Dizzi squirrel said:


> we are after all the sensible ones here at FF. . . .




BTW - Mine isn't sensible


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Well mine are sensible...ish!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jennifer said:


> Dizzi squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > we are after all the sensible ones here at FF. . . .
> ...


DAMN!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

You guys do realise I will not be comming out of my room on saturday night until Dr Who has finished !!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I am too  about the one I was going to use so am going to think of something 'sensible'


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

i am racking my small brain for something to put


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Mine is all done and PMd 

Just read the PM again Lou and put the first thing you think of   I reckon you must have loads


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I know I am a real piggy but does anyone know what is on the menu for the Saturday night yet


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't care whats on the menu..I'm not that fussy as long as there is no Octopus or squid involved  

It's DH thats the fussy bum   He don't eat salad or anything green (almost)

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Looby lou said:


> Suzie - Think they may have heard about the plant thing
> They have moved my room


How come ? ?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Any word on food yet


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Jennifer said:


> Any word on food yet


Yes thanks


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

OK - at last we can give you an update on the Saturday night menu 

It will be a mexican themed buffet and is likely to include items such as Tacos, enchiladas, fajitas, burritos, dips salad, rice etc - veggies will be catered for  plus the all important pud  

The cost per person is £20 and will need to be paid before the meal on the Saturday. *Therefore please ensure you see a member of Admin to pay and obtain your ticket no later than 5pm on Saturday.* It is important that you bring your ticket with you on the evening 

Enjoy!

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Suzie has very kindly put together a list of places of interest (attached)

Its in Word format so if anyone cant open it - please shout  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Olive(Suzie) said:


> Looby lou said:
> 
> 
> > Suzie - Think they may have heard about the plant thing
> ...


<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F28%255F113%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







When i phoned today to ask something - they said i was now in room 1  

xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Think thats the cellar Louby


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Ooh yum - I love Mexican food!



aweeze said:


> Anyway, for any other Saturday arrivals, (no doubt the friday nighters will still be nursing their hangovers ) I was thinking of getting to the Travel Inn at around lunchtime on Saturday and grabbing a bite to eat. So if anyone wants to meet to break the ice before the Saturday evening, let me know - if you need my mobile no, pm me. If not, if anyone see's the overweight, bearded lady sat on her own in the brewers fayre - that'll be me!


Only thing is no-one seems interested in meeting up with me earlier so rather than sit like a billy or wander aimlessly around Evesham, I probably won't bother getting there until the evening so what should I do about my meal ticket? - I don't want to miss out - I lurve my food!!

Fidget - the only pics you missed to complete the story was... scouts and snow!

Suzie - still thinking 

Lou
XX


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Awwwwwwww Lou - I am getting there early although we are staying at Riverside now.  Get my number off the mods board if you like   Not sure what we will be doing in the afternoon, prob wander round aimlessly ourselves but you are welcome to join us - be a shame not to make the most of the trip 

In fact, if anyone wants to take my number then feel free to get it off the Mod board


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Lou...I thought we were meeting up  

If you send us a text when you're nearly at Travel inn. Me and Leigh will meet you and we can go into stratford if you like and have a light lunch.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Girls - there will be someone at Riverside all of Saturday so if your not sure where to head - come straight there  

Vicky has offered to give her moby to anyone at TL should they want to ring to find out whose up to what and where or you can ring me - I can give you my number  

Please please dont think you have to wander about - come and have a natter with me down at RS    ....... I can tell you all about my wonderful evening on Saturday with Westlife    

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey...one question...Does anyone know if there's a Greggs pasty shop down there...OMG it'll be pure unadulterated luxury for us.  

Well girls...seeing as it's mexican food we'll have to bring our sombreros, ponchos and guitars and sing La Cucaracha, and Olive needs to bring a cactus instead of a leafy plant to hide behind...(Just watch out for those prickly bits though!!)


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I dont plan on wandering far from the riverside either Debs once we arrive, so I would love to chat to you about westlife and tigger too as shes seen them live 

~Dizzi~

ps if you want my mobile number just take it from the mod board!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Vicki - wasn't sure if you were still up for it as I thought you had been given a meet and greet job (and also you were a bit p****d when we discussed it in chat!   Oh and I'm pretty darned certain that there is a Greggs in Stratford - think I know where it is and I think there could be one in Evesham too (did a quick google for that one) so you could be in luck! 

Jen - ta hun  

Debs - will somehow get money to someone then hun! 

Night!
Lou
XX


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Debs said:


> Please please dont think you have to wander about - come and have a natter with me down at RS  ....... I can tell you all about my wonderful evening on Saturday with Westlife
> 
> Love
> 
> Debs xxx


Debs I love ya but have suddenly found something to do with my Saturday afternoon 

Lou ya wombat arent ya coming up to RS to see us??   weebs, Suzie and I will be devestated 

ahhhh yes I forgot the yellow snow and the scouts ya naughty girl  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I need to ring Riverside cos Looby says she's in Room1 but I thought I was in Room1  

Axx

Just checked with them and we've moved to Room 2 cos they've heard about my fat  and thought it would be better accommodated in Room2!!!   Only joking it's cos it's a different shape just to make it easier for the travel cot for Looby Lou, which is fine.  Just was worried I'd dropped off the list and would be homeless!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

aweeze said:


> Only thing is no-one seems interested in meeting up with me earlier so rather than sit like a billy or wander aimlessly around Evesham, I probably won't bother getting there until the evening so what should I do about my meal ticket? - I don't want to miss out - I lurve my food!!


Oi smelly what am I......chopped liver.  You will meet up with me and da crew (since ya part of it).

And dont worry ya lickle head I will pay Debs for ya meal.......cant have ya wasteing away now can we.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey chopped liver nice to meet you I am bacon that goes with said liver   

Lou hun, ya have to come see us, wouldnt be the same without ya!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

2 Days to goooo...2 Days to goooo


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

weeble said:


> Oi smelly what am I......chopped liver.  You will meet up with me and da crew (since ya part of it).
> 
> And dont worry ya lickle head I will pay Debs for ya meal.......cant have ya wasteing away now can we.


Ya do realise though that I'm not allowed near liver  (course the bacon is fine ) and hardly think I'm wasting away now  - you wait til you see how much weight I've put on! Course it's all the steroids - nothing to do with the amount of food I keep chucking down me neck! (Come to think of it - maybe 2 tickets for my meal would be more appropriate  - mind you it's a buffet so.... )

I guess I just thought "da crew" would all be tucked up in beds with paracetamol and HWB's recovering from Friday and in prep for your next session on Sat night!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

We are in the Nemo room - what is that   Is that good


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Debs what room are we in?


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Debs said:


> Think thats the cellar Louby


Ahh that'll be good - no-one will hear katie's noise 



MandyB1971 said:


> I need to ring Riverside cos Looby says she's in Room1 but I thought I was in Room1
> 
> Axx
> 
> Just checked with them and we've moved to Room 2 cos they've heard about my fat  and thought it would be better accommodated in Room2!!!   Only joking it's cos it's a different shape just to make it easier for the travel cot for Looby Lou, which is fine. Just was worried I'd dropped off the list and would be homeless!


Sorry hun   thought they had moved us to a empty room 
We will try to be quiet for you 

xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Blimey you lot excited or what!   

Lou  - I shall be riverside hotel all day   look for somewhere with a bar, food and comfy chairs oh and a cactus and you cant miss me 

Bring it on!!   ( p,s i might pop out to get greggs whatever that is?  )

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I need everyones fact about themselves which i havent already got   as need to sort them out in the mornin 

x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Susie did u get mine this morning 
lou x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

OK - I sent mine  if you don't have it then let me know


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Wooohooo I'm all packed and ready to leave tomorrow   

I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya Girls

I am coming up Sat lunchtime ish. I will have to text a few of you to see where you are 'hanging'

Shelley Xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Shellebell said:


> I will have to text a few of you to see where you are 'hanging'


Errrr the bar.


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

weeble said:


> Shellebell said:
> 
> 
> > I will have to text a few of you to see where you are 'hanging'
> ...


  s'pose I'll have to join you then Weebs   am looking forward to chilling had a mookins of a week 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

<makes note to water down birdies drinks on Friday so she can make the bar on Sat>  

Poor Col.......... what can I do with him so he isnt bored stiff by us all??


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Dont worry Debs, Andy will be looking on in much the same way  

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Put him with all the other long-suffering husbands Debs!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

God he has never seen me with Weebs, Lou and Suzie     he may divorce me   Before are even married


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I will be my usual charming drunken self taking about my favourite subject! 

I am prob coming very early sat morn as long story but respite carer is not coming til later fri
but dont worry i will be there sat morn before any of you with bad heads get up !!! 
xx

I got all your facts  any more?

xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I will gather more facts on them Friday night Suzie when they are all being drunken lunatics and im merely watching from the sidelines with my orange squash - and will tell you all these facts about them over brecky on Saturday


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

As I'm leaving tomorrow and no doubt this thread is going to be buzzing. If there are any changes to anything can someone text me to let me know...as I think mum's and dad's PC is still getting fixed so won't have any online access  

If anyone wants my moby number just ask Debs..(Debs...you have my permission   )



Love

Vicki x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Evening all

mrs R have you got my number stored  cause I can text you any changes . . . 

Just thinking are we all aware that Sunday Morning is April Fools day 

~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep I have your number stored Dizzi!!

Right I'm off to bed...long journey tomorrow.

See you all Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

BYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Safe journey hun ((hug)) see you Saturday


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Well I am absolutely pooping myself cant believe its tomorrow, we are leaving here around....3.30pm...meaning in theory depending on traffic we will be there around seven ish.
I have Mrs Rs number so I will buzz her when we are there so that she can prize us out of our room....this is my last time before tx that I can go out so.......its going to be a good un...
See you tomorrow folks <gulp> 
Elaine XXX


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Debs said:


> I will gather more facts on them Friday night Suzie when they are all being drunken lunatics and im merely watching from the sidelines with my orange squash - and will tell you all these facts about them over brecky on Saturday


umm orange juice ! yer right


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

We're leaving home in the morning tomorrow so will be there propping up the bar just after lunch time!! 

It's also my last "do" before tx Elaine so I'll be with you, under the table somewhere legless! 

Axx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm leaving lunch time so aslong as i dont get lost and traffic isnt a complete nightmare i am hoping to get there by 4ish.      am so nervous but sooo excited too.
c u tomoz
lou xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Providing traffic isnt too bad and the satnav works properly... we are aiming to get there about 5ish........... 

Amanda and Elaine is my last do before tx starts too so will be joining you under the table  

Weebs are you still coming on Friday or coming with Suzie on Sat now?

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

Might be a bit late tomorrow - they have decided to do my 12 week scan @ 3.30 so cant leave until after that. 

Will meet you all in the bar - craving lemonade and lime at the moment - lol

Will get ome numbers from mod section but can Vicky pleae PM me her number. 

T xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

tasha i think Vicky is offline now as she has no pc at her mums on her way down but am sure one of the mods will have the number !!
c u there xx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Wishing you all safe journeys to the meet up & have a fab time..

Have a few drinks for me..

Ratty
xxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

We will ratty so wish u were coming too    
Weebs will u text me and let me know what u up too  
am off to get my hair sorted out if not i will be wearing a beanie hat all weekend !!!!
lol
lou xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

**Tashja** said:


> Will get ome numbers from mod section but can Vicky pleae PM me her number.


Have texted you hun 

Lou
X


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Thank you hun 

Better get phone charged then 

T XX


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Just to say that I hope you all have a fantastic time!! 

For the newbies ~ They are really a fab bunch of people, honest, don't be nervous at all as you will feel like you have known them for years within a few hours!!!

HAVE FUN EVERYONE!!!!!

Really sorry we can't make this one but will defo try for the next one!!

Loads of love

Shezza & the gang!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Its a Knockout Team members 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89762.0

( ta fidget - for reminding me)


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Elaine - sorry, it's just not acceptable.... a meet without you, Dougie and the gorgeous Eva (love her avator pic).  We'll miss you.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Yep ditto to that , we will miss, just won't be the same without you all.
Next one yeah ?? 

See you all there tomorrow and Saturday !!  

Can't wait now, almost packed so nearly ready  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Just want to say i hope you have a lovely time. I am sure you all will. I am so gutted we wont be there this time, there are a lot of new faces i would have loved to meet and seen those i have met before.
I want to see loads of piccies so make sure you all remember your cameras please.

Love kImx x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya

I am truly truly gutted that DP and I can't make it Saturday      I was looking forward to meeting everyone so much!

Fingers crossed that we can attend the next one!

I hope you all have masses of fun and frolics!!!

Love and hugs
Tracy
xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

*Kim* said:


> Just want to say i hope you have a lovely time. I am sure you all will. I am so gutted we wont be there this time, there are a lot of new faces i would have loved to meet and seen those i have met before.
> I want to see loads of piccies so make sure you all remember your cameras please.
> 
> Love kImx x x


We wish you were coming too  



Miss TC said:


> Hiya
> 
> I am truly truly gutted that DP and I can't make it Saturday    I was looking forward to meeting everyone so much!
> 
> ...


Ah Hun - so sorry we wont get to meet xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tracey Whats happened  I thought you were comming 

and Kim! Omg so many I met before are not comming  

I am seriously tired - heading to bed shortly but will I be around most of tommorow


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Kim - Its not too late to get packing - we'll squeeze you all in somewhere!  Really don't want you not to be there


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Awww thanks Sue  . Paul said earlier right get packed we are going  but its just not possible this time. I am gonna miss you all i love the meets.

Love kImx xx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

No no no.... sensible man.... you're not to be sensible yourself Kim... for once, do as a man says!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I wish Sue I wish.

Love kImx x  x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I wont be back on line now - so safe journeys everyone and see you there!

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Have a safe journey everyone 

If anyone going wants my mobile number then please feel free to ask Kim or Amanda 

See you there!!!

Tony
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww Kim i really thought you were coming


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Tony get off the PC and get in the car !!!!  

See you on the M40 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

We will be on the road as soon as MIL gets here to dog sit and as soon as Tony has moved his butt a bit quicker - still havnt packed 

Mel
x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Well girls I have woke up feeling really poo, so I will probably follow Suzie down tomorrow. 

Have a great time tonight and save some fun for me.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Nooooooooooooooooo Birdie    

gawd I need to get my butt in gear havent done a thing yet


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh no !!
Weeble you have to feel better for tomorrow !!

TONY GET YOU BUTT MOVING BOY !!!

Fidget, you too, get a move on  

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwww I wish we were coming today 

Oh well, will be up bright eyed and bushy tailed (yeah right, when am I ever ) tomorrow 

Safe journeys everyone 

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hope you all have a great time  and looking forward to hearing the 'rumours' about what went on when you get back


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Fidget said:


> Awwwwwwwww Kim i really thought you were coming


I was Debs but finances and a house move put paid to my plans. Really gutted so hope your all gonna come to the next one and i will be there.

Love kImx x x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

ahh well a new house is a great reason hun  

Will definately have to sort out the next one!!

I will raise a glass of wine for you  

Love and hugs always

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww Kim   I will miss you


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 
WHAT WITH NOT BEING ON SO MUCH I HAVE MISSED THIS THREAD AND HAVENT BOOKED  . AAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
PANT, POO, BUM,TRUMPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ITS NOT FAIR I WANT TO COME   WE HAVE SO MUCH ON AND SO LITTLE MONEY WHAT WITH JUST MOVING HOUSE   SCREAM!!!!!!!!!
 HAVE A FAB WEEKEND MY LOVELIES. DOWN A DRINKY OR TWO FOR ME!!! .

LOVE & HUGS,
MAC,
XXX.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Claire - There are rooms available I think   Go on !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

am on phone to her now   

  go Claire


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh mac - PURLEASE COME


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I can imagine you can be very persuasive Fidget


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Claires just calling the travel inn now


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Well Done Debs


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just popped in to say HAVE A FAB TIME everyone. Wish I could have made this one but will see if I can make it next time instead.

Hope you all behave    

Love
Maz x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Claires all booked at the TI for tomorrow night....

so so so so extra excited now     if I was a puppy I would be wetting myself!

now is anyone about how I can tell about the meal for them I wonder?

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I should get Tonys number from Kim and call them - They _should _ have left by now


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Have finally got myslef sorted this morning spent far too long on fone gossiping !!!
My house looks like a bomb site and i aint gonna tidy b4 i leave !!!
Am setting off at about 1ish.
right see u all later on today.
lol
lou xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I'M COMING!!!!!!!!!!

ME MART, MEGSY AND CON CON WILL BE JOINING YOU ON SAT FOR THE MEAL AND A FEW BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERS!!!!! YIPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Woohooooooooooo !  Excellent Claire !!  I am sure we met at the last one - It will be lovely to see you again  xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I reckon I can tell him when I see him later   thats the beauty of going up tonight I guess  

I really have to get on now........... 

Jen and Claire will see you guys tomorrow..........

Lou me darling will see you later


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Fidget said:


> I reckon I can tell him when I see him later  thats the beauty of going up tonight I guess


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Jen was it one of your little ladies who suffered really badly with colic? I remember a couple with itsy bitsy twin girls and we disscussed infocol and other remadies (i cant remember the name!  )


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Not me - I was big as a house with them at the last meet - remember me waddling    One of mine did suffer with colic though.  It might have been Lou with her little twin girls - they were only tiny at that Meet.

Just a thought - you might want to bring a highchair if you can fit it in as I bet they won't have enough at the hotel.  Not sure how many little ones are coming this year   My big ones would never fit in the car but I have a couple of cheapy ones from Ikea £12ea) which I take with me whenever I go to restaurants as nowhere ever seems to have enough


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

yep your right it was lou. I think I do remember you know   I would never get Cons high chair in the car, well I could but I think clothes and stuff are a bit more important!!!    We will just have to manage somehow?   Got to try and find some decent clothes now!!! We still have loads packed away (Me and Mart) because our room isnt finnished yet. Well it will just be jeans and a top for us because I know where they are!!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Good excuse to shop Claire


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Im stiil here!  well for next hour , i am arriving in the morning before all you drunken bums are awake  

x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Fidge - Have you not left yet   ( says the girlie that isnt even packed yet    )

see ya later sweetie  

xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Nah Debs, still here waiting for DP to get home and decide what he wants to take   he was hnome last night and could have packed but played on the wii instead!!!

I have packed for me, just him and toiletries to go now.............

Be off in the next hour I reckon   see you in a few hours darling  

Suzie my lovelie see you in the morning  

Huggles

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

See you all Tommorow Lunch time ish!
Safe journeys everyone & have fun tonight 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Just sorting out the kids clothes!!!!! I will have to sort mine and mart can do his when the kids are in bed. Dont be expecting all dolled up because it isnt going to happen!!!   I think I can find a pair of heels  .


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

OMG I haven't even started yet - I am crap


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Well I have given up getting packed!!! Infact havent got any further than last time i posted   Not leaving till later on in the afternoon so plenty of time to sort things in the morning.

Jennifer are you staying in the travel inn? just how far away from thr riverside is it?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm half packed! 
See you all tommorow


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Jennifer just noticed your staying at the riverside, but do you know how far away the trael inn is? just thinking taxis? you know how hotels like to use a certain taxi firm and rip you off!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Claire - just seen your messages - I have no idea - 'not far' was all they said.  You could ask for a local phone book in the travel Inn and get a taxi number from there 

I haven't started packing yet   In fact, I still have washing to do   

Ooops !  Better get a move on


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Well girlies I have decided to follow my head and stay home.   I feel a bit better this morning, but know that after a 3hr drive I would be feeling rough again.......DAMN AF (or lack of it) to hell. 

If anyone has a laptop and is reading this, then I hope you all have a fab time and I really really wish I was there.

Love
Weebs xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Awwww hunny - gutted you won't be there. Was really looking forward to seeing you again 

Hope you feel better soon  

Lou
XXX


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwww Lou   Hope you feel better soon hun 

I am leaving in the next 30 mins  

xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

We will be leaving at about 2-3 or there abouts as its only just over an hours drive for us


----------

